#  Erste Hilfe >   Sind Katzenbisse gefährlich? >

## Stine

Huhu,
habe gehört, dass Katzenbisse gefährlich werden können. Weiss aber leider nicht warum....
Stimmt das? Und wenn ja, wie reagiert man dann?
Spontan würde ich den Biss erst beobachten. Sollte er sich entzünden, würde ich mal zum Arzt gehen.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Grundsätzlich würde ich den Katzenbiss von einem Arzt anschauen lassen, z.B. wegen der Tiefe.
Dann ist wichtig das gegen Tollwut und Tetanus geimpft wurde (im Vorfeld!) 
Warum Katzenbiss gefährlich werden können:   

> Katzenbisse sind keineswegs harmlos. Katzen sind letztendlich Raubtiere. Sie können mühelos die Knochen einer Maus zerbeißen und mit dem gleichen Gebiss können sie auch ohne weiteres bis auf den Knochen in einem Finger beißen. Das Gefährliche daran ist, dass die Wunde sehr tief ist und dabei mit Bakterien infiziert wird. Denn Katzenzähne sind schärfer als Hundezähne.

  weiterlesen 
Der Auslöser für eine Infetkion kann z.B. das Bakterium Pasteurella multocida (Kaninchenschupfen) sein.
Es kommt zwar bei Kaninchen aber eben auch verstärkt bei Katzen vor. Weiter Information 
Das dürfte deine Frage beantworten, oder?  
Gruß Schubser

----------


## dreamchaser

> Grundsätzlich würde ich den Katzenbiss von einem Arzt anschauen lassen, z.B. wegen der Tiefe.
> Dann ist wichtig das gegen Tollwut und Tetanus geimpft wurde (im Vorfeld!)

 Bei Verdacht auf Tollwut gibt es eine sogenannte Postexpositionsprophylaxe,die aber am Tag des Bisses begonnen werden muss - allein deshalb sollte ein Tierbiss immer sofort ärztlich gesehen werden. Man muss sich aber als Tierhalter jetzt nicht gleich egen Tollwut impfen lassen - wohl aber den Impfschutz beim Tier beachten!! Dann kann man Infektionen antibiotisch abdecken, damit man diese hinterher nicht chirurgisch behandeln muss, wenn sich sogenannte Nekrosen bilden (absterben von infiziertem Gewebe).

----------


## Stine

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!

----------

